# MRxSmb Event 3034



## Abea (Jul 26, 2005)

I've spent hours researching this error and how to remove it, I have not been successful. I get this error several times a second and I do not know how to stop it. 

Source: MRxSmb
Type: Warning
Event ID: 3034
User: N/A
Computer: NT2000
The description is "The redirector was unable to initialize security context or query context attributes". In the Data section it is blank for Bytes and blank if clicking on Words.

Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.evtcatalog.com/evtbkstar...-U10-4269-RLFEF-JJFG-16&MsgSearchByEvent=true
click on search top left and enter 3034


----------



## Abea (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks, Great site!

In this case it didn't help.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

see if you can match up with anything amongst this lot
http://www.google.com/search?q=MRxSMB&sourceid=opera&num=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8


----------



## Abea (Jul 26, 2005)

Again, Thanks!

I've spent a few hours googleing with no real help. One site offers the info if you subscribe, would gladly pay if I could be assured that they had the answer and not just more of what I've already found.

Regards,
Abe


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check your pm's


----------



## Abea (Jul 26, 2005)

replied to your pm.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.eventid.net/display.asp?eventid=3034&eventno=326&source=MRxSmb&phase=1
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;288167
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?kbid=316710
http://www.google.com/search?q=Even...upport&sourceid=opera&num=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8


----------

